# Moving on to adult food



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't believe my baby will be one in 3 weeks!
Is it time to move her from from puppy food to adult food?
She is fed Orijen


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep anytime now is good. Are you going to stick with Orijen, if so she should be able to transition easily. A few days gradual build up. If she's prone to dodgy tummy do it over about 10 days.


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks, yes sticking to Orijen, it works well for us and she has a great digestive system!


----------

